# Newey! Just bought my 1st MH. Hobby 750 FMSE 2000



## fmerino

Hello guys,

Im new to the forum and also new to the World of Motorhomes.
I just purchased a Hobby 750 FMSE year 2000 with a 2.8 fiat Diesel engine. I read a few reviews and people seem to agree that the quality of Hobby motorhomes is very good. I always had caravans and Hobby's were definetely one of the best brands out there. What is your opinion of the 750 model in particular?

Anyone has manuals for it? 

I read on this forum that there was a test of this model in the Motor Caravan Magazine in 2005. The member of this forum G2EWS had a copy of it but I can not send him a PM as Im not a Subscriber yet. Can anyone help out?

Many thanks in advance and looking forward to hearing your comments about my MH.


----------



## robflyer

I have the manual in PDF format. It is a large file as it covers other Hobby models. E-mail me on [email protected] and I can either send it to you as an attachment or I can put it on a CD and send it snail mail.

Regards

Robflyer


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Welcome

Cracking looking van I hope you get loads of enjoyment out of it

Lots of wise heads on here so make use of them, they love imparting advice


----------



## fmerino

robflyer said:


> I have the manual in PDF format. It is a large file as it covers other Hobby models. E-mail me on [email protected] and I can either send it to you as an attachment or I can put it on a CD and send it snail mail.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Robflyer


Thanks Robflyer,

I will email you now. And attachment should be good unless you think is too big.

Regards

Fernando


----------



## siansdad

That's a very smart looking truck - is it a left-hooker?

I'm sure you'll have plenty of great times ahead.


----------



## fmerino

siansdad said:


> That's a very smart looking truck - is it a left-hooker?
> 
> I'm sure you'll have plenty of great times ahead.


Hi there,

Yes, it is. I'm planning to travel in the UK first and after around Europe for longer trips so it should help there. I am Spanish so it didnt bother too much.

I cant wait to go out for a long weekend (bit concerned about the size of it but still looking forward to it) I am in the process of finding some solar panels ( it looks like there were 3 panels installed on the roof as the brackets have been left there, not sure about wiring, controllers, etcetera..) I also have to replace the tyres ( a bit perished on the side walls and especially the cambelt. It has only done 28K miles but it is 11 years old! I guess it will be wise to do that and also do oil and filters at the same time, 
what do you think guys?


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

And welcome to the wonderful wonderful world of Motorhomes :wink:  

Dave & Jan


----------



## siansdad

fmerino said:


> siansdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very smart looking truck - is it a left-hooker?
> 
> I'm sure you'll have plenty of great times ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> especially the cambelt. It has only done 28K miles but it is 11 years old! I guess it will be wise to do that and also do oil and filters at the same time,
> what do you think guys?
Click to expand...

What is giving you concern for your cambelt? At only 28k miles I think it may be a bit early for a cam belt change - I would hold off unless a pro (you can trust) is recommending this work. Its a major and therefore expensive job. Sorry to ask this, but are you confusing the fan belt with cam belt?????

Change engine oil and filter for sure and don't forget other oil levels, i.e. gearbox and axle.

It would be difficult to miss such a good looking truck - we'll look out for you.


----------



## jenniedream

Welcome to the land of "Hobbyts" !!
Fab van. I am a mere female and drive this through London to the Crystal Palace regularly. Handles beautifully and speed bumps are but anthills!! Size no problem and a lot easier than a car and caravan. Mpg good except when hubby drives but he goes faster. We are taking ours to Tuscany in May.
Re maintenance we bought ours with 13,000 on the clock and 05 plate. We had all belts replaced and new tyres all round including spare (ouch!!) My mechanic deals with our fleet vehicles and also my horse wagon - he says under use is worse than over and belts perish as do tyres.
Seems small change to pay if one considers the cost of cam belt breakages and tyre blow outs.
And isn't the bathroom fab??


----------



## fmerino

siansdad said:


> fmerino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siansdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very smart looking truck - is it a left-hooker?
> 
> I'm sure you'll have plenty of great times ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> especially the cambelt. It has only done 28K miles but it is 11 years old! I guess it will be wise to do that and also do oil and filters at the same time,
> what do you think guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is giving you concern for your cambelt? At only 28k miles I think it may be a bit early for a cam belt change - I would hold off unless a pro (you can trust) is recommending this work. Its a major and therefore expensive job. Sorry to ask this, but are you confusing the fan belt with cam belt?????
> 
> Change engine oil and filter for sure and don't forget other oil levels, i.e. gearbox and axle.
> 
> It would be difficult to miss such a good looking truck - we'll look out for you.
Click to expand...

My main concern is the age not the mileage. I always heard that in most vehicles, you should replace the cambelt every 5 year or every 50-60 thousand miles, whichever occurs first. The 5 year period I always thought it was too cautious but considering that this cambelt has been on the engine for about 10 years....... just for piece of mind, I'd rather get it replaced. I dont want the cambelt to snap whilst I am driving through the alps!! ouch. My local mechanic quoted me £200 labour plus £80 for the belt and tensioners which sounded very cheap I thought.

Thanks for your comments. I hope we meet up one day!!


----------



## fmerino

jenniedream said:


> Welcome to the land of "Hobbyts" !!
> Fab van. I am a mere female and drive this through London to the Crystal Palace regularly. Handles beautifully and speed bumps are but anthills!! Size no problem and a lot easier than a car and caravan. Mpg good except when hubby drives but he goes faster. We are taking ours to Tuscany in May.
> Re maintenance we bought ours with 13,000 on the clock and 05 plate. We had all belts replaced and new tyres all round including spare (ouch!!) My mechanic deals with our fleet vehicles and also my horse wagon - he says under use is worse than over and belts perish as do tyres.
> Seems small change to pay if one considers the cost of cam belt breakages and tyre blow outs.
> And isn't the bathroom fab??


Ha ha, I do feel a bit like a "Hobbyt" being used to the size of smaller campervans!
It is good to know that you drive it round London without driveability issues, that's what I needed to know, thanks! And good MPG! Wow, that is important too.
Tuscany, I bet you are going to love it there, all the best for your trip. Can't wait to do my first trip to the continent, especially Italy. What would be your best advise when travelling round Europe in a MH? Anything to be aware of?

The bathroom is nice, probably not as nice as the newer ones like yours. This is the 2000 model and it doesnt have the separate shower but it has the nice basin unit by the side of the bed which I like.

Thanks for your comments again.


----------



## Sprinta

I'd also consider a cambelt change due to the age of the machine, I posted a while ago Autodata's info says every 4 years for low mileage useage.


----------



## jenniedream

Well I won't "wild camp"and hubby says I'm paranoid. He is abroad much of the time anyway, we have a big family here in UK and the van is like a mobile hotel for me. I drive it mostly here and he likes the european highways. You are LHD too aren't you? so much easier with tolls in Europe. I think I'd miss the reversing camera and the hand brake is a bit low but you can get extensions!! We have a solar panel, three leisure batteries and an inverter - I don't understand how it all works but I have had three under fives with me for a week and no hook up and the lights have held. 
Glad you are having cam belt done and that price was good.
I know you will have great fun and it really is luxury personified. Take care


----------



## fmerino

jenniedream said:


> Well I won't "wild camp"and hubby says I'm paranoid. He is abroad much of the time anyway, we have a big family here in UK and the van is like a mobile hotel for me. I drive it mostly here and he likes the european highways. You are LHD too aren't you? so much easier with tolls in Europe. I think I'd miss the reversing camera and the hand brake is a bit low but you can get extensions!! We have a solar panel, three leisure batteries and an inverter - I don't understand how it all works but I have had three under fives with me for a week and no hook up and the lights have held.
> Glad you are having cam belt done and that price was good.
> I know you will have great fun and it really is luxury personified. Take care


Hello Jennie!
Thanks for your comments. We had our first trip to Chester and then, North Walles, a small town called Harlech. What a great part of the country and how well the Hobby drives round it! We really loved the experience and we are so pleased with the 750. I thought it was too big but after the windy and narrow roads that we went through Im now confident we can take it anywhere in Europe. We nearly got stuck :? in hairpin and very very steep road near Harlech castle but we made it in the end :lol: 
After your comments, we really need to get one of those powerful solar panels that keep us going without the need to hook up unless that we want to for other reasons. Do you know what´s the best set up for a Hobby 750? I noticed that my MH had previously installed 3 solar panels in the roof and possibly a inverter and generator in the storage area under the bed. Unfortunately this has been removed and all wires chopped off (horrible job) 8O

I recently installed 2 Heki Midi skylights over kitchen and living area which we are very pleased with. It makes the interior look a lot more up to date and light. We now need to get another one for over the fixed bed!! This is gonna be an expensive game but very enjoyable


----------



## raynipper

Yes fmerino, I would definitely change the cam belt unless you can find out if it's been changed within the last 5 years. 
I have the same van and again only 28,000 miles. But last year had a new belt and pulleys as well as new tyres just in case. Good insurance.

Everything about the van I like except that shower curtain. I was advised to wash it with lots of fabric softener but have yet to see if it has made any difference.

The manual is possible to download but is only a user manual. I bought a workshop manual CD off e-bay and feel I wasted my money as it's almost impossible to read and understand.

Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## Addie

That's a pretty menacing looking bullbar on the front of that thing!

I'm pretty sure it's illegal too - new european regs are pretty strict on the height and width of them (mine is no wider then the width of the bonnet opening and no higher then the fiat badge on a new shape X250).

Surprised it hasn't been picked up on sooner, I was set upon by the mob for mine (mind you, I did invite it by posting about it! :lol: )

Check the regs - I've got all the paperwork and appropriate EU stamps in mine, plus insurance informed etc.


----------



## fmerino

raynipper said:


> Yes fmerino, I would definitely change the cam belt unless you can find out if it's been changed within the last 5 years.
> I have the same van and again only 28,000 miles. But last year had a new belt and pulleys as well as new tyres just in case. Good insurance.
> 
> Everything about the van I like except that shower curtain. I was advised to wash it with lots of fabric softener but have yet to see if it has made any difference.
> 
> The manual is possible to download but is only a user manual. I bought a workshop manual CD off e-bay and feel I wasted my money as it's almost impossible to read and understand.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,
Thanks I would love to spend the money that cost to replace the cambelt, tensors, etc.. in other goodies but driving with a belt that could snap any second wouldnt let me fully enjoy the experience. I will get it replaced soon. I can get the cambelt complete kit for £90 off Ebay and £120 on top for labour (friends rate), not too bad I guess...
Glad you like everything about the van except the shower curtain. It sounds like my kind of magazine review for the MH that I owned!!

I have a very good manual for the Hobby 600,700 series in pdf, courtesy of Robflyer and it was helpful. On top of that I managed to find on the net, a 7 page full test of the Hobby 750FMSE from the magazine MMM also in pdf format. If anyone is interested in getting a copy, just shout.


----------



## jenniedream

Well done you....!!!if you managed that North Wales coast road everything else will be a doddle. I come from North Wales and really believe if you can manage the twists & bends there you have truly been baptised in negotiating any road. When you get to Europe you will feel as if you are driving on an airfield!!
We have a solar panel with three leisure batteries. There is one in the battery compartment accessible from the outside, then two under the long bench passenger side UK. The inverter is there too. I am not good with technical stuff all I can tell you is that the 3 pin plug socket is behind the passenger seat UK. I can take pictures and send you if that would help. 
Anything you need to know just pm me. I have just put another post on telling someone where to get Dometic spares - Leisurespares Ltd. Keep the name handy they do every single part for the fridge/freezer.
Perhaps we will cross roads at some time. Enjoy!!


----------



## IanA

On age grounds it sounds like the cam belt needs doing. My boy-racer son-in-law has trashed two engines in the last month with cam belts snapping on the old dogs he buys - I've told him to slow down. End result is a bill which exceeds the value of the car - for you, it won't be the same, but will be an easy £1200+ for anything involving valves and pistons if it snaps. Consider it as an insurance premium. Tyres are also important - you have a large vehicle which could do a lot of damage if a tyre goes. Better to be safe than sorry. Worst bit is all this paying out!!


----------



## peterthebruce

fmerino said:


> On top of that I managed to find on the net, a 7 page full test of the Hobby 750FMSE from the magazine MMM also in pdf format. If anyone is interested in getting a copy, just shout.


Hi
I have just started looking at Hobby 700s/750s and would be interested in the review if you direct me!


----------



## fmerino

Hello Peter,

Sorry for the very late reply!

Please let me know you email address and I will send you a copy.

Are you stil looking at Hobby MH's? I would definitely recommend you to get one, especially they 750, I had mine for over 6 months and love every bit of it.


----------



## Sallyforth

*Newbie Too*

Hi, 
I am also thinking of getting a MH but am stuck on how big to go. I know I don't want to rough it and also need it to be big enough to accommodate a 17 yr old daughter and a labrador for up to 6 weeks at a time. The Hobby 750 looks ideal as far as space and features goes but since I have not driven anything larger than my x-trail and know nothing about MH's I am not sure I could handle it. Are these things really hard to manoeuvre and impossible to find parking for? Could anyone give me some pointers please? I don't want to chicken out and get something too small then regret it but neither do I want an expensive white elephant sitting in my drive., Thanks guys


----------



## Yaxley

Hi Sallyforth
We have a Hobby 750 FML and have driven in Europe without a problem. It is a great van and you will be pleased with it. It will of course be over 3500kg gross vehicle weight and you will need to have the necessary licence.
Regards
Ian


----------



## peterthebruce

Hi Sally
You sound as you need plenty of room with daughter and dog. The advantage of the big Hobby's e.g. the 750, is that you have enoiugh room to live inside in poor weather without tripping over one another. We bought ours last year and enjoyed 5 weeks in Spain in winter when we spent the evenings indoors. It was fine. As for the length, this was our first motorhome and we found it very easy to drive. Being 7.9 metres you have to be careful going around tight bends but other than that it seemed that if you get the front bit going, the rest follows. The van is stable on all types of road and doesn't get blown about by lorries on motorways. The front has a low profile shape and seems to be quite aerodynamic. In all quite easy to drive. Most motorhomes seem to be about 7 metres in length. This is a bit longer bit the inside is quite spacious. Hope this helps.


----------



## csjalexander

Hi, I'm new to this site having just bought a 2002 750 FMSe....pic attached.

I noticed that somebody had a manual a couple of years ago....any chance anybody could send me a copy...it'd be much appreciated...  

Not got a clue how most of it works.

Cheers.
Charlie


----------



## fmerino

csjalexander said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site having just bought a 2002 750 FMSe....pic attached.
> 
> I noticed that somebody had a manual a couple of years ago....any chance anybody could send me a copy...it'd be much appreciated...
> 
> Not got a clue how most of it works.
> 
> Cheers.
> Charlie


Very nice motorhome Charlie,

Let me know your email address and I will send you what I got.

Are you planning any long trips to the continent?


----------



## peaky

any inside pics i love to see inside !!!


----------



## csjalexander

Hi fmerino,

Thanks for your reply....I've PM'd you with my email address.

No long trips planned yet but may venture across to France or Germany for a couple of weeks in the summer. Beats flying any day


----------



## fmerino

peaky said:


> any inside pics i love to see inside !!!


I will post some photos of the inside later on.

By the way, I see your location is the Canary islands, we were thinking of going there. Hows life with a motorhome over there? Many campsites and free parking for wildcamping?


----------



## fmerino

Just a photo of the inside.


----------



## littlebrit

*Hobby 750*

Hi we are newbies to this site, so hi to everyone....

In June this year we bought a Hobby 750 2002 Fiat motorhome which was imported from Germany and yes you guessed it all the handbooks are written in German.

Wonder if anyone has a copy of the English version we could have don't mind if it costs us a few bob.

Many thanks

Alan and Jacqui


----------



## onnilucky

Welcome Fernando, into this realm of knowledge (and jokers)
Heres hoping you have a great time in your MH
Who is your local mechanic because I like the price he quoted. I will put him to one side until I need work on our MH.
Thanks & good luck


----------



## havingfun

Hi,
Re Cambelt,Fiat recomend cambelt change at 50K or 4years.Cost about £250 to renew the whole lot including Belt,Pully.Tentioner and Labour at any decent garage.(NOT MAIN DEALERSHIPS).
    Bernard


----------



## Telbell

46 posts and not a subscriber?? 8O 8O


----------



## 747

Telbell said:


> 46 posts and not a subscriber?? 8O 8O


I remember someone on another forum bragging that he had never paid an annual subscription on here. He had been a member for quite a few years.


----------



## Telbell

747 said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 46 posts and not a subscriber?? 8O 8O
> 
> 
> 
> I remember someone on another forum bragging that he had never paid an annual subscription on here. He had been a member for quite a few years.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't the Mods delete all these Posts which have given him advice?
:wink:

OOps! I meant Forum Helpers of course :roll:


----------

